# poměrně dost



## erico

"To je poměrně dost vyrovnaná." 

It is "quite" well-balanced ?

How do you translate "poměrně dost" ?


----------



## winpoj

Translated literally, "poměrně dost" means "relatively sufficiently / relatively enough".
But in your example, "SHE is quite well-balanced" would do nicely in my view.


----------



## Jana337

erico said:


> "To je poměrně dost vyrovnan*é*." Unless I misunderstood the sentence completely.
> 
> It is "quite" well-balanced ?
> 
> How do you translate "poměrně dost" ?


Hello, 

It could be but I'd feel more comfortable if you told us what the sentence is about.


----------



## erico

Jana337 said:


> Hello,
> It could be but I'd feel more comfortable if you told us what the sentence is about.



Pro Jana33
"Jak hodnotíte dosavadní vývoj Serie A ?"
"O soutěži , to je poměrně dost vyrovnaná. Jasným favoritem ale zůstává Inter. "

This is an article in a Czech website. He is talking about football team's standing (table). Now Inter is on top. But other team have a chance to go up because they have so close wining points. 

Dekuji


----------



## Jana337

OK, so "well-balanced" does not quite fit. In a match, "vyrovnaný" means "a tie". Here, with several treams ranked in a table, the meaning is that all (or most) teams are equally strong and probably have a similar number of points, as you say.


----------



## winpoj

Well, the context changes everything - as it often does.

"What do you make of how Seria A has been unfolding so far?

As for the competition, it has been fairly even but Inter remains the clear favourite to win."


----------



## erico

Jana337 said:


> OK, so "well-balanced" does not quite fit. In a match, "vyrovnaný" means "a tie". Here, with several treams ranked in a table, the meaning is that all (or most) teams are equally strong and probably have a similar number of points, as you say.



Thank you very much for your help, Jana33. I correct my translation. 
I want to confirm 
in this case, "poměrně dost"= "quite" je dobre  ?


----------



## Jana337

erico said:


> Thank you very much for your help, Jana33. I correct my translation.
> I want to confirm
> in this case, "poměrně dost"= "quite" je dobre  ?


Yes, or "fairly" as winpoj said.


----------



## erico

winpoj said:


> Well, the context changes everything - as it often does.
> 
> "What do you make of how Seria A has been unfolding so far?
> 
> As for the competition, it has been fairly even but Inter remains the clear favourite to win."



Oh prominte,winpoj. I missed both of your reply..... 
Thank you very much for your help too.


----------



## erico

Jana337 said:


> Yes, or "fairly" as winpoj said.



prominte,Jana33. I missed winpoj's reply ... so I asked you again.
I appreciate both of you !

My Czech is very poor but I do love Czech


----------

